# Usually active 3yr. old cat suddenly has no energy...



## NYSheDevil (Nov 14, 2007)

and is having trouble jumping onto surfaces she never had trouble with before. 

She is always playful and chasing my other cat around the house around the same times each day. Yesterday morning she was fine, but in the afternoon she became very sluggish and when prompted by the other cat to play she had no interest. (usually if she's not interested she'll swat him in the head a couple of times and give him the "back off" look, but this time nothing) She's also a little skittish, loud or unexpected noises startle her, even my footsteps coming towards her. She'll usually jump up and look around for the noise or her ears will go back and her eyes will get big, but today she's just laid there and not even looked.
I can't take her to the vet until tomorrow evening so I wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts until then. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No way to know what's wrong. Is she eating OK? If so, I would say you're OK to wait to tomorrow (assuming things don't change). If she isn't eating or starts to refuse to eat, I would get her to an emergency clinic. If she starts hiding that's another sign that something is seriously wrong.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## NYSheDevil (Nov 14, 2007)

My husband gave her a few cat treats earlier and she ate them, but she hasn't eaten since then. I also don't know if she's peed or had a BM today. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dman (Oct 2, 2007)

Every time I had a sluggish cat he/she had an abscess. Have you seen anything on her?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

If she isn't eating, I would play it safe and take her into the emergency vet right away.
Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely take her in to be seen and keep us updated. It could be a myriad of different things but it definitely sounds as though she's ill. We had a five month old kitten get sluggish on us once. I had absolutely no idea what was wrong- took him to the vet and we found he'd eaten Comet! Comet, of all things... :?: :roll: Anyway, maybe she ate something bad for it to come on so fast. Hope all turns out well!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dman said:


> Every time I had a sluggish cat he/she had an abscess. Have you seen anything on her?


Given the difficulty jumping, I was thinking this could be a possibility..on a leg or thigh. But, of course, there are tons of other things it could be as well.


----------

